

Do you know who has shared your link on Twitter? - xavierkelly
http://overviewmarketingsolutions.com/who-has-shared-your-link-on-twitter/

======
xavierkelly
I thought this would be something that everyone wanted to know. how many tweet
have your link been in? I wanted to know this and i thought it has to be away
to find out. So i found a way how to to do this on twitter . I was so surprise
to how many people there actually were tweeting my link that i never know. The
tool even tells you how many times those links have been clicked in twitter.

